# PA DISers out there



## saintfan

Just love to talk about Disney.


----------



## HPCrazy

I'm in the Central PA region. Where are you from?


----------



## Sphinx610

I'm from PA too! East though about a half hour outside Philly...


----------



## Iamthequeen

Southcentral - near York.


----------



## dansyr2514

PA here too...Lehigh Valley.


----------



## tinyteen19401

I am in Pottstown, pa


----------



## Sphinx610

tinyteen19401 said:


> I am in Pottstown, pa



I'm a town or two over =)


----------



## JohnMouse

West Chester here....


----------



## myhouseofmouse

Eastern Pa; lehigh valley area as well.   Just spent the day Allentown's Version of an amusement park...Dorneypark.  As much fun as i had with the kids....It's no disneyworld.   Big crowds today, really wish i had fast pass or two.  Can you believe it they have something like called "fast Lane" however you have to pay $35.00 for it...lol 

Its funny how when you are in any other amusement park you compare it to disney...Dorney even has RFID braclets..called "fastpay" you use it like a credit card, put money on it and can use it to buy whatever you need/want.


----------



## disney_girl125

Hey! I'm in Chester County....


----------



## WDW in Pearls

dansyr2514 said:


> PA here too...Lehigh Valley.



Lehigh valley as well


----------



## SkyMedik

New to the Carlisle/Harrisburg area here


----------



## GrandMum

Just outside Gettysburg.


----------



## Yellowstonetim

I'm in Camp Hill, just across the river from Harrisburg!


----------



## Terry H

I'm about 25 miles west of Pittsburgh.


----------



## rabeck

Lower Bucks County!


----------



## mssong85

I am in Gibsonia. Between Pittsburgh and Butler.


----------



## Spunky946

South hills of Pittsburgh


----------



## wereallwet

I'm in Pittsburgh!


----------



## Karabee

Philadelphia


----------



## roannamb

Lower Bucks as well!


----------



## goofyfigment

North east pa here


----------



## HPCrazy

Iamthequeen said:


> Southcentral - near York.



Awesome! I'm in the York area as well! 

By the way to all the PA DIS-er's on these boards, who all would be up for a PA DIS-meet sometime? Maybe at Hersheypark?


----------



## goofyfigment

HPCrazy said:
			
		

> Awesome! I'm in the York area as well!
> 
> By the way to all the PA DIS-er's on these boards, who all would be up for a PA DIS-meet sometime? Maybe at Hersheypark?



There's a meet scheduled at Hershey on June 29th on another thread


----------



## ferrero121

South hills. Of Pittsburgh


----------



## HPCrazy

goofyfigment said:


> There's a meet scheduled at Hershey on June 29th on another thread



Where is that thread located?


----------



## Yellowstonetim

HPCrazy said:


> Where is that thread located?


 
Yes, very cool, where is the thread on the Hershey meet!


----------



## cruzergirl

Also South Hills, Pgh. Looks like we could do our own meet here


----------



## JennyWren

I'm in Slippery Rock.


----------



## ferrero121

cruzergirl said:


> Also South Hills, Pgh. Looks like we could do our own meet here



Where in south hills


----------



## Spunky946

ferrero121 said:


> South hills. Of Pittsburgh





cruzergirl said:


> Also South Hills, Pgh. Looks like we could do our own meet here



I'm in mt. Lebanon.


----------



## wereallwet

Would anybody be interested in a Pittsburgh dis meet/pin trading event at some point? I'd like to organize one in the future.


----------



## mssong85

wereallwet said:
			
		

> Would anybody be interested in a Pittsburgh dis meet/pin trading event at some point? I'd like to organize one in the future.



I don't do pin trading, but I would love to meet! I do make water bottles if anyone wants to Craft Swap.


----------



## It'sWDW4me

dansyr2514 said:


> PA here too...Lehigh Valley.





WDW in Pearls said:


> Lehigh valley as well



Me too!


----------



## jodi7966

Lancaster County Pa just on the Berks and Chester county lines too


----------



## myhouseofmouse

I figured this would be a good place to ask fellow Pa Disney world drivers.  I am planning our first "Driving to the world" trip this coming Fall. Has anyone here drove to Disney from here in Pa???  If so any tips and/or helpful advise for someone who is doing it for the first time?


----------



## disneydreaming92701

ferrero121 said:
			
		

> Where in south hills



We are in Washington county...


----------



## disneydreaming92701

myhouseofmouse said:
			
		

> I figured this would be a good place to ask fellow Pa Disney world drivers.  I am planning our first "Driving to the world" trip this coming Fall. Has anyone here drove to Disney from here in Pa???  If so any tips and/or helpful advise for someone who is doing it for the first time?



We have driven three times.  The most recent memorial day weekend. we leave in the late afternoon and drive all night.  We usually arrive in Orlando around ten am.


----------



## myhouseofmouse

disneydreaming92701 said:


> We have driven three times.  The most recent memorial day weekend. we leave in the late afternoon and drive all night.  We usually arrive in Orlando around ten am.



Yeah, we are planning on leaving Thanksgiving around 5-6pm and driving straight thru.   I have done the drive when I was younger (before kids) but thinking leaving and driving over night would be a good idea with the kids, hoping they sleep some of the night away.


----------



## disney_girl125

I drove in February and i'm going to again in August. In February I left at 3am and I arrived in wdw at 8:30pm. I even ran into some snow on the way down which slowed things up. We only stopped to get gas, use bathroom, and one quick fast food stop for lunch. We ate dinner when we arrived. 
As for the return trip we took the auto train. I prefer to drive so next time i'm driving both ways. I booked a hotel about 5 hours from wdw for the return this time. I figure we'll stay at the parks our last day until around 5pm. Then drive 5 hours. The next day we'll just have around 12 to do. Going down i'm going to drive straight through again.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

myhouseofmouse said:
			
		

> Yeah, we are planning on leaving Thanksgiving around 5-6pm and driving straight thru.   I have done the drive when I was younger (before kids) but thinking leaving and driving over night would be a good idea with the kids, hoping they sleep some of the night away.



Ours always sleep almost the entire trip and when not sleeping they watch TV or play on their electronics.


----------



## myhouseofmouse

disney_girl125 said:


> I drove in February and i'm going to again in August. In February I left at 3am and I arrived in wdw at 8:30pm. I even ran into some snow on the way down which slowed things up. We only stopped to get gas, use bathroom, and one quick fast food stop for lunch. We ate dinner when we arrived.
> As for the return trip we took the auto train. I prefer to drive so next time i'm driving both ways. I booked a hotel about 5 hours from wdw for the return this time. I figure we'll stay at the parks our last day until around 5pm. Then drive 5 hours. The next day we'll just have around 12 to do. Going down i'm going to drive straight through again.




We also are planning on leaving the world around 5pm for our trip home. The plan is the same as yours drive 5 to 6 hours then spend the night somewhere and finish the drive back the following day.     Do you have a favorite stop off place/hotel or just something that you stop at when you get tired???


----------



## goofyfigment

myhouseofmouse said:
			
		

> We also are planning on leaving the world around 5pm for our trip home. The plan is the same as yours drive 5 to 6 hours then spend the night somewhere and finish the drive back the following day.     Do you have a favorite stop off place/hotel or just something that you stop at when you get tired???



We stayed in troutville va if you are traveling 26-77-81 route. If was a red roof inn very clean and 80 for a Saturday night. Several other hotels on that exit too


----------



## myhouseofmouse

goofyfigment said:


> We stayed in troutville va if you are traveling 26-77-81 route. If was a red roof inn very clean and 80 for a Saturday night. Several other hotels on that exit too



Planning on doing 95. but thanks for the info


----------



## dansyr2514

It'sWDW4me said:


> Me too!



Yay!!!


----------



## thrillridejunkie

Philly checking in.


----------



## Yellowstonetim

myhouseofmouse said:


> I figured this would be a good place to ask fellow Pa Disney world drivers. I am planning our first "Driving to the world" trip this coming Fall. Has anyone here drove to Disney from here in Pa??? If so any tips and/or helpful advise for someone who is doing it for the first time?


 
Welcome and if you are driving from PA you qualify for the 2,000 mile club.  Check out this thread where we debate routes and even vehicles.  The thread is called "For 2,000 + mile round-trip drivers only!" (IV)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3124884


----------



## JohnPA

Chalfont - Central Bucks here.



myhouseofmouse said:


> I figured this would be a good place to ask fellow Pa Disney world drivers.  I am planning our first "Driving to the world" trip this coming Fall. Has anyone here drove to Disney from here in Pa???  If so any tips and/or helpful advise for someone who is doing it for the first time?



Always drive and take the 95 route down.  Tried 301 around DC once, but didn't seem to save time and got frustrated with traffic there too.  So I just put up with the DC - North VA traffic.  We usually leave around 8:00am and stay over in GA somewhere, then cruise in before noon the next day.  Coming home we leave 5 - 6am and drive straight through.  We tried the "drive through the night" trip ONCE.  Got down there early in the morning, the room's not ready, I can't keep my eyes open.  I slept in the van while the kids swam in the pool.  Wasn't worth it for us.  We have driven straight down and pulled in around 10:00pm, but that was a waste of a DVC night.  Now we just stay up the road (a few hours) at a cheap hotel.


----------



## jillbur

JennyWren said:


> I'm in Slippery Rock.



I'm near you in Sharon


----------



## disneydreaming92701

We are thinking of flying out of Latrobe instead if driving next time.  Though I am a little nervous about flying with spirit airlines. Not sure how to manage baggage considering the trip will be 0
10 nights.


----------



## sl_underwood

I am in pa too- near pittsburgh in natrona heights off rte 28


----------



## cruzergirl

Would also be interested in a Pittsburgh meet!  Any locals out there visiting the Mouse around the holidays?


----------



## mssong85

Gibsonia route 8 and 910. Going DW in September!


----------



## wereallwet

Awesome! I'm actually trying to plan a disney meet/pin trading event here in Pittsburgh around October/November. Ill keep everyone updated with the location. Probably a hotel near Pittsburgh.

And I'll be at disney world in September!


----------



## kmb584

I live in Northeastern PA in a small suburb of Scranton!


----------



## sl_underwood

I am faily new to the Pittsburgh area and only know a few people. Would love to meet up!


----------



## mssong85

sl_underwood said:
			
		

> I am faily new to the Pittsburgh area and only know a few people. Would love to meet up!



 Any kids? Just moved to the area a year ago myself.


----------



## goofyfigment

kmb584 said:
			
		

> I live in Northeastern PA in a small suburb of Scranton!



Me too!


----------



## sl_underwood

mssong85 said:


> Any kids? Just moved to the area a year ago myself.



We moved here last October. I have one still at home. He's 10.


----------



## mssong85

sl_underwood said:


> We moved here last October. I have one still at home. He's 10.



My one and only is 3. I have found that there are lots to do here. Our favorites are living treasures (a petting zoo in New Castle), Kennywood, and Drive - ins. Fair season is also awesome here.


----------



## sl_underwood

We enjoyed the drive in had never been to one before. We also like the zoo and aquarium and the Carnegie science center.


----------



## crayon3448

I'm here in Pittsburgh,too. Grew up in lower Bucks County, so still spend a lot of time there as well visiting my parents and ILs.


----------



## JennyWren

jillbur said:


> I'm near you in Sharon


----------



## JennyWren

mssong85 said:


> Gibsonia route 8 and 910. Going DW in September!



I work in Valencia.


----------



## precious24

Here in mt. Lebo also.  We are taking the auto train down. Never knew about the train but seems like it will be fun and you get your car and don't have to worry about those heavy car seats in the airport. 
We have washington county people coming too. 
Apparently lots of south hills people going. Any good places around here to buy disney stuff for the trip or just stuff needed.?


----------



## mssong85

JennyWren said:
			
		

> I work in Valencia.



Hi! The only place I know in Valencia is "Valencia Donuts" . Mmmm donuts. Giggle! It is late haha!


----------



## mssong85

precious24 said:
			
		

> Here in mt. Lebo also.  We are taking the auto train down. Never knew about the train but seems like it will be fun and you get your car and don't have to worry about those heavy car seats in the airport.
> We have washington county people coming too.
> Apparently lots of south hills people going. Any good places around here to buy disney stuff for the trip or just stuff needed.?



Dollar tree if you are going with kids. I got panchos, glow sticks, goggles, Disney activity books, night lights, magic wash cloths, the list goes on. I am really intrigued by the train.


----------



## Spunky946

precious24 said:


> Here in mt. Lebo also.  We are taking the auto train down. Never knew about the train but seems like it will be fun and you get your car and don't have to worry about those heavy car seats in the airport.
> We have washington county people coming too.
> Apparently lots of south hills people going. Any good places around here to buy disney stuff for the trip or just stuff needed.?



We are in lebo too.


----------



## Moira222

Lehigh Valley, checking in!  



myhouseofmouse said:


> I figured this would be a good place to ask fellow Pa Disney world drivers. I am planning our first "Driving to the world" trip this coming Fall. Has anyone here drove to Disney from here in Pa??? If so any tips and/or helpful advise for someone who is doing it for the first time?


 
We've driven twice & are taking the auto train in October.  We leave in the evening, 6 - 7 p.m. & drive straight through, taking turns.  the way home is more difficult & its better to stop somewhere to sleep then bcause you are tired from all the parks!

We head out 81 & skip around the DC mess. the drive is about 17 hrs

word of experience - Virginia rest stops have AWFUL coffee.


----------



## Terry H

disneydreaming92701 said:


> We are in Washington county...



Me too!


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Terry H said:
			
		

> Me too!



Cool....


----------



## KristiMc

I live in the Cleveland area, but grew up in Meadville and lived in Cranberry Twp. before we moved.  Still consider myself a Pennsylvanian.


----------



## Reesecup317

I live in Philadelphia, but I'm saving up so I can move to Florida.


----------



## KimmyAnne

I never noticed there was a thread here for PA Dis'ers... hi everyone!!




jillbur said:


> I'm near you in Sharon



Didn't expect to see someone from Sharon LOL.  I live in Hermitage... though I did have a 5 year stint in Sharon


----------



## WDW in Pearls

Fellow Lehigh Valley people, I miss directs to Orlando out of ABE! Any word of any new airlines coming in? It's so nice to have an airport so close, I just wish it went more places! We use Philly now.


----------



## dansyr2514

No word that I know of!   Ohhh how I wish southwest would come in there.   I don't even mind flying allegiance but their return times are like 7am.   Too early for me!!  We use Philly now too.  Usually southwest because I don't have to pay for bags.


----------



## blfbrat

Hello, we are in Harrisburg and the rest of our Disney Lovers are in York and Royersford.  We are going the first week of December.  Flying out of 3 different airports this trip.  First time we all went, we all flew together, but leaving home and coming home on different schedules.


----------



## Yellowstonetim

blfbrat said:


> Hello, we are in Harrisburg and the rest of our Disney Lovers are in York and Royersford. We are going the first week of December. Flying out of 3 different airports this trip. First time we all went, we all flew together, but leaving home and coming home on different schedules.


 
Welcome fellow Central Pennsylvanian! I'm across the river to your west about 5 miles in Camp Hill.


----------



## Dreamport

Sharon... Hermitage... I'm seeing some familiar places which may actually have heard of my town.


KristiMc said:


> I live in the Cleveland area, but grew up in Meadville



 Another Meadvillain! That's where I grew up!! And still am. It's Fair Week so we're gearing up to get our country on and going to Waldameer later this week. I just keep thinking of these as pre-shows and warm-ups to our Sisters Trip to Disney next month. Oh, and to any who vacationed around here at nearby Conneaut Lake Park, someone burned down the Beach House a couple weeks ago. Very sad.



wereallwet said:


> Awesome! I'm actually trying to plan a disney meet/pin trading event here in Pittsburgh around October/November. Ill keep everyone updated with the location. Probably a hotel near Pittsburgh.
> 
> And I'll be at disney world in September!



What week in September?  Too bad one of those meets wasn't last month. My Dad had appointments all day in Pittsburgh and I could have used something to do.



myhouseofmouse said:


> I figured this would be a good place to ask fellow Pa Disney world drivers.  I am planning our first "Driving to the world" trip this coming Fall. Has anyone here drove to Disney from here in Pa???  If so any tips and/or helpful advise for someone who is doing it for the first time?



When we were little (this is 15-20 years ago), we'd always take two days down and back and stay the night at a Days Inn in Statesville, NC. Travel games, books and frequent stops to let us kids out to release energy got us through then we would spend the first evening with relatives. An overnight trip then waking up in Disney would have been amazing, not that I'd trade our experiences for anything. Maybe to get the original Imagination ride back. Maybe.


----------



## KristiMc

Dreamport said:


> Another Meadvillain! That's where I grew up!! And still am. It's Fair Week so we're gearing up to get our country on and going to Waldameer later this week. I just keep thinking of these as pre-shows and warm-ups to our Sisters Trip to Disney next month. Oh, and to any who vacationed around here at nearby Conneaut Lake Park, someone burned down the Beach House a couple weeks ago. Very sad.



I miss the fair.  My boys always seem to start school the week of the fair so we are never able to get over for it.  I heard about the Beach House.  It is sad to see how the park has declined.


----------



## Dreamport

KristiMc said:


> I miss the fair.  My boys always seem to start school the week of the fair so we are never able to get over for it.  I heard about the Beach House.  It is sad to see how the park has declined.



It is very sad. The park comes to life again in September and October for "Ghost Lake" activities, but other than that I don't even remember going to the actual park since I was in elementary school. I've never even ridden the Blue Streak. We just came back from the Fair and everything is always the same, give or take a few new deep fried treats.


----------



## tyniknate

Hey fellow PA residents!  I'm from the Susquehanna Valley. Think the home of Little Leage Baseball - Williamsport - and I'm fairly close.  I'm an hour from State College and an hour from Wilkes Barre....where I will be dropping my son off on Friday to begin college. 

I'm only 20 minutes from Knoebels Amusement Park....anyone heard of it? 

Glad to know there are so many of us on here.


----------



## KimmyAnne

KristiMc said:


> I heard about the Beach House.  It is sad to see how the park has declined.



Our newspaper had an article about a lot of volunteering that had been going on at the park this summer.  I haven't been there myself in years.  It seems like every time they get some forward motion going to get the park back on its feet, something bad happens.


----------



## jillbur

KimmyAnne said:


> I never noticed there was a thread here for PA Dis'ers... hi everyone!!
> 
> Didn't expect to see someone from Sharon LOL.  I live in Hermitage... though I did have a 5 year stint in Sharon



Omgsh that's hilarious! Hello in the next town over


----------



## jillbur

Dreamport said:


> Sharon... Hermitage... I'm seeing some familiar places which may actually have heard of my town.
> 
> Another Meadvillain! That's where I grew up!! And still am. It's Fair Week so we're gearing up to get our country on and going to Waldameer later this week. I just keep thinking of these as pre-shows and warm-ups to our Sisters Trip to Disney next month. Oh, and to any who vacationed around here at nearby Conneaut Lake Park, someone burned down the Beach House a couple weeks ago. Very sad.
> 
> .



Hey Meadville! I'm in Sharon. We were just discussing Meadville today at work. We saw an ad in a magazine for "Fiercely made in Meadville"  Channellock. We just drove up your way en route to Erie for the Biggest Loser half marathon on the 17th and then again to hit up Splash Lagoon before school started this week.

So sad about the Beach House. That park cannot catch a break. I remember going every year as a kid for work picnics for my dad. Do you remember Fairyland Forrest across the street? I went there for my kindergarten field trip a LONG time ago!


----------



## tarak

Yellowstonetim said:


> Welcome fellow Central Pennsylvanian! I'm across the river to your west about 5 miles in Camp Hill.



Just seeing this - I live in Lemoyne. Mom lives in Camp Hill. Too funny. Wish I'd known about the June meet up in Hershey. I wonder if anyone would be interested in another for the Hershey Park in the Dark or Christmas Candylane?


----------



## Moira222

WDW in Pearls said:


> Fellow Lehigh Valley people, I miss directs to Orlando out of ABE! Any word of any new airlines coming in? It's so nice to have an airport so close, I just wish it went more places! We use Philly now.


 We flew to Sanford using Allegient in February. easy flight, though they do charge you for everything (including carryons) but you do have to either rent a car or hire a service -- no magical express from Sanford.


----------



## Dreamport

jillbur said:


> Hey Meadville! I'm in Sharon. We were just discussing Meadville today at work. We saw an ad in a magazine for "Fiercely made in Meadville"  Channellock. We just drove up your way en route to Erie for the Biggest Loser half marathon on the 17th and then again to hit up Splash Lagoon before school started this week.
> 
> So sad about the Beach House. That park cannot catch a break. I remember going every year as a kid for work picnics for my dad. Do you remember Fairyland Forrest across the street? I went there for my kindergarten field trip a LONG time ago!



Only on a PA related board could someone be discussing little ol' Meadville.   I don't think I've ever seen one of those ads! How were the marathon and Splash Lagoon? We only went to Splash once and that was a handful of years ago.

Sorry, but I don't remember Fairyland Forrest. Just checked with my mom and she never took us there, only to the Park. What was it like? And apparently the ol' Park is still going. I just heard on the radio that they were having some events this weekend like cover bands and such.


----------



## tarak

Moira222 said:


> We flew to Sanford using Allegient in February. easy flight, though they do charge you for everything (including carryons) but you do have to either rent a car or hire a service -- no magical express from Sanford.



Have you looked at the frontier flights out of Wilmington? They don't fly out of Harrisburg for our dates (switched the schedule to Tuesdays and Saturdays). I looked at the Wilmington flights and could have booked five round trip tickets for $750. It's gone up a bit since then. We decided not to go with that flight because we're leaving in January and I didn't want to risk having issues with the road, but I was soooo tempted. At the end, I booked a Delta flight that has a fairly short layover in Kentucky. We could have had a cheaper flight from BWI taking airtran. But when I factored in the extra driving (HIA is twenty minutes from our house), it sort of balanced out. At least when we land, we'll be home in half an hour and not looking at a trip up 83 North to get home.


----------



## Philliesfan56

Hello everybody
My wife and I are just outside Reading, PA.  We are going to Disneyworld December 5th for 8 days.  We love it at Christmastime with all the hotels and parks decorated.  we are doing Mickey's Christmas Party Tuesday the 10th and DISAppalooza  Toy Story Mania Event on Friday the 6th. Would like to fly out of Wilmington, Delaware but wife does not like to fly.  So we well be traveling down I-95.


----------



## dansyr2514

Hi Phillies Fan

 I'm from Bethlehem and will also be doing disapalooza and the Christmas party on the 10th.


----------



## Philliesfan56

What a coincidence.  What resort are you going to be staying at? We hope to run into you at the Disapalooza.


----------



## dansyr2514

I'm staying at Boardwalk from the 7th through the 13th.   I have still have to book the night of the 6th though.  Probably book swolphin if they have special disapalooza rates.   Did you guys get your flights yet?


----------



## dansyr2514

Oops.  Sorry just realized you said you were driving.


----------



## kathyfog

Hi  just found this board.  I live in Quakertown, about 30 min from ABE.  Never use that airport, we fly Southwest out of Philly.  We are going to WDW Dec.22=29.  My husb and I are flying on Sunday, my sis and daughter are taking the auto train and arr. also on Sunday.  We are renting a condo outside Disney and hope to enjoy some family time at Christmas.  Love this board.  Have already got a lot of advice.


----------



## Urbss

HPCrazy said:


> I'm in the Central PA region. Where are you from?




Where in Central PA?
We live in Cresson PA which is just north of Altoona.


----------



## Moira222

tarak said:


> Have you looked at the frontier flights out of Wilmington? They don't fly out of Harrisburg for our dates (switched the schedule to Tuesdays and Saturdays). I looked at the Wilmington flights and could have booked five round trip tickets for $750. It's gone up a bit since then. We decided not to go with that flight because we're leaving in January and I didn't want to risk having issues with the road, but I was soooo tempted. At the end, I booked a Delta flight that has a fairly short layover in Kentucky. We could have had a cheaper flight from BWI taking airtran. But when I factored in the extra driving (HIA is twenty minutes from our house), it sort of balanced out. At least when we land, we'll be home in half an hour and not looking at a trip up 83 North to get home.


I have not ever looked at flights out of Wilmington that's about 3 hrs for us. 

What is the aiport like there?  I wonder if hubby would be okay leaving our car parked there. but I will look for future trips!


----------



## auntfrannie

I'm outside of Pittsburgh in Belle Vernon. If someone is still planning a DISmeet let me know!!


----------



## HPCrazy

Anyone here in the Central PA area and visit Hersheypark frequently? If so and would like to meet-up, I have two meets scheduled at Hershey in the next two months:

Hersheypark in the Dark - October 19th - meeting up outside Chocolate World at 11 a.m.

Christmas Candylane - November 16th - meeting up outside Chocolate World at 4 p.m.

All are welcome!


----------



## Moira222

HPCrazy said:


> Anyone here in the Central PA area and visit Hersheypark frequently? If so and would like to meet-up, I have two meets scheduled at Hershey in the next two months:
> 
> Hersheypark in the Dark - October 19th - meeting up outside Chocolate World at 11 a.m.
> 
> Christmas Candylane - November 16th - meeting up outside Chocolate World at 4 p.m.
> 
> All are welcome!



bummer...we usually do Christmas at Hershey but usually after Thanksgiving.  maybe next time!


----------



## kmb584

I just stumbled upon this thread for PA DISers!  DD and I live in Northeast PA, a town called Dunmore which is on the outskirts of Scranton!


----------



## goofyfigment

kmb584 said:
			
		

> I just stumbled upon this thread for PA DISers!  DD and I live in Northeast PA, a town called Dunmore which is on the outskirts of Scranton!



My neck of the woods I'm in Dickson


----------



## TDinPA

Hi everyone, I live in  Chadds Ford , southeastern PA.  Trying to plan an early December trip to Disney with my brothers family who live in Cochranton, PA.


----------



## HPCrazy

Moira222 said:


> bummer...we usually do Christmas at Hershey but usually after Thanksgiving.  maybe next time!



I've always learned that the earlier you go, the better. Lighter crowds. The closer it gets to Christmas, the busier it will become unless you go on a weeknight.


----------



## MickeyFan1981

Early December after Thanksgiving is a great time - Low crowds and great weather!


----------



## MickeyFan1981

Low crowds and great weather in December before the holidays!


----------



## AmberDeBarr

Hello, I am from Central Pa, Enola area. It would be great to be able to meet other Disney World fans in our area!


----------



## Yellowstonetim

AmberDeBarr said:


> Hello, I am from Central Pa, Enola area. It would be great to be able to meet other Disney World fans in our area!


 
Howdy neighbor!  There are a few of us in Central Pa.  We are in Camp Hill.  Welcome.


----------



## HPCrazy

Why don't you guys come out to Hershey on either October 19th and/or November 16th for Hersheypark in the Dark and/or Christmas Candylane. I'm a DIS-er and am hosting both events. Would love to meet up with you guys. Let me know or PM me if you're interested in meeting up one of both of those days.


----------



## Moira222

HPCrazy said:
			
		

> I've always learned that the earlier you go, the better. Lighter crowds. The closer it gets to Christmas, the busier it will become unless you go on a weeknight.



True, but with a Disney trip coming up in 12 days we will have to recuperate $ first!


----------



## tarak

Moira222 said:


> I have not ever looked at flights out of Wilmington that's about 3 hrs for us.
> 
> What is the aiport like there?  I wonder if hubby would be okay leaving our car parked there. but I will look for future trips!



I've never been to the airport itself - only flown out of HIA and I've picked up friends from ABE. I like the smaller airports. Parking is easy (and it's free at ILG!), the gates are easy to get to. 



HPCrazy said:


> Anyone here in the Central PA area and visit Hersheypark frequently? If so and would like to meet-up, I have two meets scheduled at Hershey in the next two months:
> 
> Hersheypark in the Dark - October 19th - meeting up outside Chocolate World at 11 a.m.
> 
> Christmas Candylane - November 16th - meeting up outside Chocolate World at 4 p.m.
> 
> All are welcome!



We might be able to do the 19th. I agree it's best to get there early. Usually by the time it's getting dark, the place is mobbed.


----------



## HPCrazy

tarak said:


> We might be able to do the 19th. I agree it's best to get there early. Usually by the time it's getting dark, the place is mobbed.



Do you have Facebook? If so, you are more than welcome to go to the following link(s) and add yourself to the attend or maybe lists:

HP in the Dark:
https://www.facebook.com/events/164684343724805/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming

Candylane:
https://www.facebook.com/events/217080065124170/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## HPCrazy

Just a reminder about the two Hersheypark meet-ups coming up:

Hersheypark in the Dark (October 19th):
https://www.facebook.com/events/164684343724805/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming - meet-up time at 11 am outside Chocolate World

Hersheypark Christmas Candylane (November 16th):
https://www.facebook.com/events/217080065124170/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular - meet-up time at 4 pm outside Chocolate World

This is a great opportunity to meet up with new people, enjoy the rides and making new friendships. Hope to see you there.


----------



## goofyfigment

Are all the rides opened still


----------



## HPCrazy

Everything is open for Hersheypark in the Dark except the Boardwalk and water attractions. Candylane only has selected areas and a limited number of rides available.


----------



## LisaHossler

Hi!! I am in Bristol Pa, near Philly!! Just getting into the boards.


----------



## HPCrazy

Just a reminder to you all that the Hersheypark In the Dark meet-up is this Saturday - 10/19. We plan to meet outside Chocolate World at 11 a.m. If you plan to come, feel free to add yourself to the Facebook page list:

https://www.facebook.com/events/164684343724805/?ref=2&ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming

Or simply let me know below. If you plan to be there but can't make the 11 a.m. meet-up time, feel free to PM me your cell number so we can exchange and arrange to meet up somewhere with our group. Hoping to see some of you there! 

If you are unable to come to the park this Saturday, you're more then welcome to join up at Christmas Candylane on Saturday - 11/16 meeting up at 4 p.m. If you also plan to attend that event as well, feel free to add yourself to the list:

https://www.facebook.com/events/217080065124170/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

or let me know below. Thanks!


----------



## vlproud

We live in southern Chester County, very close to the MD and DE lines.


----------



## HPCrazy

Letting everyone know that I am having a Christmas meet-up at Hersheypark's Christmas Candylane on Saturday - Nov 16th. If you want to meet up and do the Chocolate Tour, we plan to meet at 3:45 p.m. If you want to do the park and skip the tour, plan to meet us outside Chocolate World's entrance at 4:00 p.m. Hope to see you there!

More info about the Christmas meet-up! https://www.facebook.com/events/217080065124170/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## goofyfigment

How ironic these meets at Hershey always happen while I'm in Disney


----------



## disneyesk

vlproud said:


> We live in southern Chester County, very close to the MD and DE lines.



I'm in Kennett! Would love to chat/play with you sometime. We have the Power of 10 Dis meet this weekend. Dunno if you're going, but if you are, I'm Kris and I am volunteering.


----------



## WildabouttheMouse

Philadelphia


----------



## suz_cute

Just stumbled upon this thread.  Also from the south suburbs of Pittsburgh.  Any word on a PITT meet and greet?


----------



## HPCrazy

Just a reminder to all Central-PA DIS-er's on here that this Saturday (11/16) I'll be having a Christmas Candylane get-together at Hershey. We'll meet at 3:45 pm outside Chocolate World if you want to do the Chocolate Tour or meet-up at 4 p.m. outside Chocolate World if you plan to just do the park. Hope to see you there.

https://www.facebook.com/events/217080065124170/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## hedberg1661

Are there any plans for a Western PA meet in the near future?


----------



## Kat016

tinyteen19401 said:
			
		

> I am in Pottstown, pa



Me too!


----------



## Kat016

Moira222 said:
			
		

> I have not ever looked at flights out of Wilmington that's about 3 hrs for us.
> 
> What is the aiport like there?  I wonder if hubby would be okay leaving our car parked there. but I will look for future trips!



I just flew out of there a couple weeks ago.  Its great. But if you don't know any better it looks like a strip mall. It saved us $400 flying out of there instead of Philadelphia.  Its a no frills airport. The baggage claim is a couple guys throwing your luggage through an opening in the wall. You walk on the tarmac and climb ramps to the plane. But parking is free. That was another huge savings.


----------



## disneymaniac5689

New to the Dis Boards but have been listening to the podcast for awhile live in NEPA in Exeter,PA and 11 days away from my Disney vacation


----------



## myhouseofmouse

Eastern pa here, leaving tomorrow for our first family drive to the world...wish us luck..


----------



## goofyfigment

disneymaniac5689 said:
			
		

> New to the Dis Boards but have been listening to the podcast for awhile live in NEPA in Exeter,PA and 11 days away from my Disney vacation



Not far from me I'm in eynon Dickson city area


----------



## Sphinx610

blfbrat said:


> Hello, we are in Harrisburg and the rest of our Disney Lovers are in York and Royersford.  We are going the first week of December.  Flying out of 3 different airports this trip.  First time we all went, we all flew together, but leaving home and coming home on different schedules.



Oh wow I'm really close to Royersford. Like ten mins...


----------



## Sphinx610

tyniknate said:


> Hey fellow PA residents!  I'm from the Susquehanna Valley. Think the home of Little Leage Baseball - Williamsport - and I'm fairly close.  I'm an hour from State College and an hour from Wilkes Barre....where I will be dropping my son off on Friday to begin college.  I'm only 20 minutes from Knoebels Amusement Park....anyone heard of it?  Glad to know there are so many of us on here.



Yes I have heard of that place! My cousin loved it! Haha!


----------



## Sphinx610

Kat016 said:


> I just flew out of there a couple weeks ago.  Its great. But if you don't know any better it looks like a strip mall. It saved us $400 flying out of there instead of Philadelphia.  Its a no frills airport. The baggage claim is a couple guys throwing your luggage through an opening in the wall. You walk on the tarmac and climb ramps to the plane. But parking is free. That was another huge savings.



That's good to hear. I am looking into it for October. My only major concern is that they only have one flight out per day and what is my backup plan if it gets cancelled???

Btw, I am super close to Pottstown!


----------



## Kat016

Sphinx610 said:
			
		

> That's good to hear. I am looking into it for October. My only major concern is that they only have one flight out per day and what is my backup plan if it gets cancelled???
> 
> Btw, I am super close to Pottstown!



They fly Tuesdays and Saturdays. From what I understand, they rarely cancel trips. They changed my flight times once but changed it back again. For the savings, ill fly them again. It was a great experience too. Very nice flight crew. We had to walk out on the tarmac and climb a ramp to get into the plane...it was cold lol


----------



## PALionKingfan

Just found this thread.  PA dis'er here near the Reading, PA area.  I know I cannot be the only one on here from that area.


----------



## Kat016

PALionKingfan said:
			
		

> Just found this thread.  PA dis'er here near the Reading, PA area.  I know I cannot be the only one on here from that area.



I'm from Pottstown....not far from you


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Just want to let all the PA Dis'ers out there that there is a GKTW Meet planned for next June.  We are still working on all the details, but we are planning for the main meet to be on Saturday right outside of Hershey.

The details can be found here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3192120

Once more details are available, they will be posted there!!  I am hoping to get as many  as possible there!!


----------



## newtexan

Just saw this thread, wanted to shout a big Hi from the South of Pittsburgh area! 
Moved up here from Texas and are freezing our mouse ears off!


----------



## Kat016

newtexan said:
			
		

> Just saw this thread, wanted to shout a big Hi from the South of Pittsburgh area!
> Moved up here from Texas and are freezing our mouse ears off!



How much did you end up getting? We got about 5 inches here in the Pottstown area. I'm ready for it to be gone....lol


----------



## PALionKingfan

Kat016 said:


> How much did you end up getting? We got about 5 inches here in the Pottstown area. I'm ready for it to be gone....lol



I'm with you.  It makes you wish you were somewhere warmer ... say near the Orlando area.


----------



## LisaHossler

Outside Philly, would love a meet in Philly!!


----------



## Kat016

PALionKingfan said:
			
		

> I'm with you.  It makes you wish you were somewhere warmer ... say near the Orlando area.



I was just there a month and a half ago....it seems like such a long time ago


----------



## WDW in Pearls

LisaHossler said:


> Outside Philly, would love a meet in Philly!!


Same! I'm in the Lehigh valley but Philly is very easy for me to get to.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

The Harrisburg area lucked out with the last two snow storms.  We only got about a total of 2 inches combined.  My DBFF lives near York and I know she has about a foot.  This all needs to go away for next Thursday when I leave for WDW.


----------



## PALionKingfan

WDW in Pearls said:


> Same! I'm in the Lehigh valley but Philly is very easy for me to get to.



I third this.  Great idea.


----------



## rabeck

LisaHossler said:


> Outside Philly, would love a meet in Philly!!



Same here!


----------



## WDW in Pearls

rabeck said:


> Same here!



King of Prussia Mall maybe? Or maybe the zoo once the weather gets warmer?


----------



## HPCrazy

Letting everyone here know that I'm planning a meet-up during the opening day of Hershey's "Springtime in the Park" event on April 12, 2014. We'd love to have any of you Central-PA DIS-er's come on out and join us! More details can be found here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming

Park hours are 10 a.m. to 9 p.m. this day. Meet up spot will be outside Chocolate World at 9 a.m. Hoping you'll mark this opportunity on your calendars and hope to see you there!


----------



## hedberg1661

Any Western PA meets planned?


----------



## Spunky946

hedberg1661 said:


> Any Western PA meets planned?



I'd love it too.  I"m in Pittsburgh.


----------



## cruzergirl

Spunky946 said:


> I'd love it too.  I"m in Pittsburgh.


South Hills here!


----------



## hedberg1661

cruzergirl said:


> South Hills here!


 me too!


----------



## Spunky946

hedberg1661 said:


> me too!



Me three


----------



## boreas154

Dreamport said:


> Sharon... Hermitage... I'm seeing some familiar places which may actually have heard of my town.
> 
> 
> Another Meadvillain! That's where I grew up!! And still am. It's Fair Week so we're gearing up to get our country on and going to Waldameer later this week. I just keep thinking of these as pre-shows and warm-ups to our Sisters Trip to Disney next month. Oh, and to any who vacationed around here at nearby Conneaut Lake Park, someone burned down the Beach House a couple weeks ago. Very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> What week in September?  Too bad one of those meets wasn't last month. My Dad had appointments all day in Pittsburgh and I could have used something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> When we were little (this is 15-20 years ago), we'd always take two days down and back and stay the night at a Days Inn in Statesville, NC. Travel games, books and frequent stops to let us kids out to release energy got us through then we would spend the first evening with relatives. An overnight trip then waking up in Disney would have been amazing, not that I'd trade our experiences for anything. Maybe to get the original Imagination ride back. Maybe.



Hi neighbor!    Just saw this thread and was surprised our little town even came up.


----------



## mom of princess

Am in southwestern PA, about 30 minutes east of Pittsburgh. Westmoreland county for those in the area.


----------



## sl_underwood

Wow, there are a lot of us from the Pittsburgh area!  We are in Fox Chapel.


----------



## amomma23

I would do a Pittsburgh meet!


----------



## hedberg1661

amomma23 said:


> I would do a Pittsburgh meet!



Indeed!


----------



## shirley 38

ORIGNAL FROM PHILLY.  WORKED AT THE DISNEY STORE AT KING OF PRUSSIA.
NOW WE ARE IN CORNWALL PA.
NEAR HERSHEY AND LANCASTER


----------



## Kat016

shirley 38 said:
			
		

> ORIGNAL FROM PHILLY.  WORKED AT THE DISNEY STORE AT KING OF PRUSSIA.
> NOW WE ARE IN CORNWALL PA.
> NEAR HERSHEY AND LANCASTER



I was so bummed they closed that store. Of course I didn't find out until I drove my kids there, from Pottstown, right after Christmas last year. Now we just go to the one at the Limerick Outlets or order online.


----------



## HPCrazy

Attention to all PA DIS-er's who are planning on attending Hersheypark's Springtime in the Park seasonal event:

I'll be having a meet-up on opening day, April 12th, 2014. We'll meet as a group outside Chocolate World at 9 a.m. Hoping there will be some DIS-er's attending that day, would love to meet up with others who have the same interest in Disney and parks!

You can click here to find more info on the event!

https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

Hoping to see some of you there!


----------



## hedberg1661

HPCrazy said:


> Attention to all PA DIS-er's who are planning on attending Hersheypark's Springtime in the Park seasonal event:
> 
> I'll be having a meet-up on opening day, April 12th, 2014. We'll meet as a group outside Chocolate World at 9 a.m. Hoping there will be some DIS-er's attending that day, would love to meet up with others who have the same interest in Disney and parks!
> 
> You can click here to find more info on the event!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular
> 
> Hoping to see some of you there!



Is there a Facebook event for the meet itself?


----------



## HPCrazy

hedberg1661 said:


> Is there a Facebook event for the meet itself?



Yes, it's the link I posted above:

https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

I made the event "public" so anyone who is interested in joining up with our group can add themselves to the list. Any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## hedberg1661

HPCrazy said:


> Yes, it's the link I posted above:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular
> 
> I made the event "public" so anyone who is interested in joining up with our group can add themselves to the list. Any questions, feel free to ask!



I understand. Sorry since it didn't say Dis Meet or something similar I was confused. I really need to get over this cold...it is making the brain run at a snails pace.

Thanks!


----------



## newtexan

Any plans to meet at South Hills store and maybe grab lunch at Red Robin after?


----------



## Spunky946

newtexan said:


> Any plans to meet at South Hills store and maybe grab lunch at Red Robin after?





I'd be up for that.


----------



## Dreams0308

I'm in Cranberry Township, PA!!!


----------



## hedberg1661

newtexan said:


> Any plans to meet at South Hills store and maybe grab lunch at Red Robin after?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## suz_cute

I live very close to South Hills Village.  I'd be up for a DIS meet.  When are we talking?


----------



## dizcrazy

I am in West Chester, PA!

Checking to see if I can make the HersheyPark meet on April 12th!


----------



## HPCrazy

dizcrazy said:


> I am in West Chester, PA!
> 
> Checking to see if I can make the HersheyPark meet on April 12th!



Hope you will come on out!

Here's  the official page for it which has been made "public" so anyone can see it: 

https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## pirateprincess81

I live southeast of Pittsburgh.


----------



## wereallwet

I'm in Pittsburgh as well!


----------



## hedberg1661

suz_cute said:


> I live very close to South Hills Village.  I'd be up for a DIS meet.  When are we talking?



I am up for this. I believe a few others showed interest as well. Perhaps we could meet somewhere at the mall and grab some coffee etc.


----------



## CollenGetty

I'm in between Phila and the Lehigh Valley....town called Boyertown


----------



## Kat016

CollenGetty said:
			
		

> I'm in between Phila and the Lehigh Valley....town called Boyertown



Your right up the street....im in Pottstown!


----------



## HPCrazy

Two opportunities coming up for anyone here (mainly in the Central PA area) who might be interested in visiting Hersheypark in the next few months:

Springtime in the Park meet (April 12th):
https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

Summer opening weekend meet (May 10th):
https://www.facebook.com/events/286384464848745/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Yellowstonetim

CollenGetty said:


> I'm in between Phila and the Lehigh Valley....town called Boyertown



Hey, I live in Camp Hill.  Do you know Camp Manatawny, the church Camp just outside of Boyertown?  My Dad helped found that camp!  We do retreats there each year.


----------



## mssong85

Dreams0308 said:
			
		

> I'm in Cranberry Township, PA!!!



I am in Gibsonia! Do you have kids?


----------



## Dreams0308

mssong85 said:


> I am in Gibsonia! Do you have kids?


 
Yay!..... Nope not yet haha I just got married in Sept. No kids yet

I know that another DISer is trying to get a meet together for the Pittsburgh area. Just a casual meet up type thing! You should come too!


----------



## hedberg1661

Dreams0308 said:


> Yay!..... Nope not yet haha I just got married in Sept. No kids yet
> 
> I know that another DISer is trying to get a meet together for the Pittsburgh area. Just a casual meet up type thing! You should come too!



All Pittsburgh folks...If there is an interest in a Pittsburgh casual meet up at South Hills Village please respond or PM me. I can organize something if there is some interest. Thanks gang.


----------



## suz_cute

I'm interested in the meet-up at SHV mall.  I'm unable to PM from my phone for some reason.  Can someone PM me the info? Thanks!  -Susan


----------



## PALionKingfan

Kat016 said:


> Your right up the street....im in Pottstown!



I'm right near both of you.  Just outside of Reading.


----------



## cruzergirl

suz_cute said:


> I'm interested in the meet-up at SHV mall.  I'm unable to PM from my phone for some reason.  Can someone PM me the info? Thanks!  -Susan


I'd love some info as well!! 15 mins away


----------



## mom of princess

Am interested in SHV meet if can fit it in schedule. We are coming into soccer and dance recital practice seasons. Would need directions since I'd be coming from Westmoreland County area though.


----------



## hedberg1661

Hello all. For anyone interested in the South Hills Village meet up we have a date! From all the responses I received it looks like 3/29 around 6pm works for quite a few folks. Please respond to this thread if you are coming so we have a rough head count.  

We were planning to meet at South Hills Village and perhaps grab a bite to eat and get some coffee. There is a Red Robin in SHV and they could most likely accommodate us. Also for those who don't know SHV has a Disney Store so the group can make a stop in there as well. 

Again, please respond to this thread if you are coming and/or if you have any questions. If this date turns out to not work for most we can reschedule and/or schedule additional dates in the future if this is something everyone seems to enjoy.

Thanks all!

Brian


----------



## Dreams0308

hedberg1661 said:


> Hello all. For anyone interested in the South Hills Village meet up we have a date! From all the responses I received it looks like 3/29 around 6pm works for quite a few folks. Please respond to this thread if you are coming so we have a rough head count.
> 
> We were planning to meet at South Hills Village and perhaps grab a bite to eat and get some coffee. There is a Red Robin in SHV and they could most likely accommodate us. Also for those who don't know SHV has a Disney Store so the group can make a stop in there as well.
> 
> Again, please respond to this thread if you are coming and/or if you have any questions. If this date turns out to not work for most we can reschedule and/or schedule additional dates in the future if this is something everyone seems to enjoy.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Brian


 

I will be there!


----------



## suz_cute

I just found out that my aunt's 90th birthday party is in Morgantown, WV at the very same time.  Looks like I am going to miss the SHV Dis Meet!!!  I'm so bummed!  I met a few Disers by accident this past Xmas at a local mall after discussing our Disney Vera Bradley bags. I wonder if any of you in this thread are one of these ladies that I met at Washington crown center??? -Susan


----------



## hedberg1661

suz_cute said:


> I just found out that my aunt's 90th birthday party is in Morgantown, WV at the very same time.  Looks like I am going to miss the SHV Dis Meet!!!  I'm so bummed!  I met a few Disers by accident this past Xmas at a local mall after discussing our Disney Vera Bradley bags. I wonder if any of you in this thread are one of these ladies that I met at Washington crown center??? -Susan



Aw bummer. If this is something that many folks want to do than perhaps we can have additional meets. Let's see how this one goes.


----------



## hedberg1661

A friendly reminder that we have a South Hills village meet coming up. I have a few of you who responded already. Please see the copy of a previous thread below for details.

Reply With Quote  Multi-Quote This Message  Quick reply to this message
Share on twitterShare on facebookShare on emailShare on favorites
Old 03-10-2014, 07:20 AM	   #186
hedberg1661
DIS Veteran

hedberg1661's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2013
Location: Pittsburgh, PA
Posts: 513

South Hills Meet Up
Hello all. For anyone interested in the South Hills Village meet up we have a date! From all the responses I received it looks like 3/29 around 6pm works for quite a few folks. Please respond to this thread if you are coming so we have a rough head count. 

We were planning to meet at South Hills Village and perhaps grab a bite to eat and get some coffee. There is a Red Robin in SHV and they could most likely accommodate us. Also for those who don't know SHV has a Disney Store so the group can make a stop in there as well. 

Again, please respond to this thread if you are coming and/or if you have any questions. If this date turns out to not work for most we can reschedule and/or schedule additional dates in the future if this is something everyone seems to enjoy.

Thanks all!

Brian


----------



## auntfrannie

hedberg1661 said:


> Hello all. For anyone interested in the South Hills Village meet up we have a date! From all the responses I received it looks like 3/29 around 6pm works for quite a few folks. Please respond to this thread if you are coming so we have a rough head count.
> 
> We were planning to meet at South Hills Village and perhaps grab a bite to eat and get some coffee. There is a Red Robin in SHV and they could most likely accommodate us. Also for those who don't know SHV has a Disney Store so the group can make a stop in there as well.
> 
> Again, please respond to this thread if you are coming and/or if you have any questions. If this date turns out to not work for most we can reschedule and/or schedule additional dates in the future if this is something everyone seems to enjoy.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Brian



I can make that date! Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMom831

Anyone near State College?


----------



## alicemouse

Hanover, PA here--halfway between York and Gettysburg on the MD line.  We'll be at the GKTW meet in Harrisburg/Hershey on June 14-15.  Anyone else going??


----------



## HPCrazy

Less than a month away until the Hersheypark Springtime in the Park meet-up on April 12th. If you plan to attend Springtime in the Park during that day, you're more than welcome to meet up with our group. More info can be found here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming

Also if you can't attend on April 12th, I'll be having a meet-up on Saturday May, 10th as well:

https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming

Feel free to come to one or both. Hope to see you there!

Also to alicemouse, I'm from York - not too far away. We head up to the Hanover area quite a bit.


----------



## hedberg1661

alicemouse said:


> Hanover, PA here--halfway between York and Gettysburg on the MD line.  We'll be at the GKTW meet in Harrisburg/Hershey on June 14-15.  Anyone else going??



I will be there!


----------



## mom of princess

hedberg1661 said:


> A friendly reminder that we have a South Hills village meet coming up. I have a few of you who responded already. Please see the copy of a previous thread below for details.  Reply With Quote  Multi-Quote This Message  Quick reply to this message Share on twitterShare on facebookShare on emailShare on favorites Old 03-10-2014, 07:20 AM	   #186 hedberg1661 DIS Veteran  hedberg1661's Avatar  Join Date: Jul 2013 Location: Pittsburgh, PA Posts: 513  South Hills Meet Up Hello all. For anyone interested in the South Hills Village meet up we have a date! From all the responses I received it looks like 3/29 around 6pm works for quite a few folks. Please respond to this thread if you are coming so we have a rough head count.  We were planning to meet at South Hills Village and perhaps grab a bite to eat and get some coffee. There is a Red Robin in SHV and they could most likely accommodate us. Also for those who don't know SHV has a Disney Store so the group can make a stop in there as well.  Again, please respond to this thread if you are coming and/or if you have any questions. If this date turns out to not work for most we can reschedule and/or schedule additional dates in the future if this is something everyone seems to enjoy.  Thanks all!  Brian



I've never been to a meet up, is it something my dd and DH could come to also? Just thinking that we don't have a disney store close any more and DD would like to shop.


----------



## hedberg1661

mom of princess said:


> I've never been to a meet up, is it something my dd and DH could come to also? Just thinking that we don't have a disney store close any more and DD would like to shop.



Sure this is nothing formal. The idea of this was to get some of us in the Pittsburgh area together to have a bite and talk about whatever makes us love Disney so much. It is a great way to meet other people and have a good time. 

I know I will be stopping at the store while I am there so that is a great opportunity for your DD. As for your DH...I am also a guy so he doesn't have to worry about being the only one! 

Again, this is nothing formal but gives everyone a great opportunity to meet folks with similar interests and it also provides a great platform to inform everyone of the official Dis Meet in Harrisburg this year.


----------



## hedberg1661

Just another friendly reminder that our meet is scheduled for 3/29 at 6pm at South Hills Village. I will be meeting everyone inside the food court near the entrance to Red Robin. I have about a handful of folks who have responded thus far. Please let me know if anyone else is interested in meeting up. I will have my Disney World Hat on so everyone knows who I am haha. Please let me know if you have any questions. Below I have re-posted my original post for those who haven't seen it.

Original Post:
Hello all. For anyone interested in the South Hills Village meet up we have a date! From all the responses I received it looks like 3/29 around 6pm works for quite a few folks. Please respond to this thread if you are coming so we have a rough head count. 

We were planning to meet at South Hills Village and perhaps grab a bite to eat and get some coffee. There is a Red Robin in SHV and they could most likely accommodate us. Also for those who don't know SHV has a Disney Store so the group can make a stop in there as well. 

Again, please respond to this thread if you are coming and/or if you have any questions. If this date turns out to not work for most we can reschedule and/or schedule additional dates in the future if this is something everyone seems to enjoy.

Thanks all!

Brian


----------



## HPCrazy

Reminder that next Saturday is the opening of "Springtime in the Park" as well as the meet-up. More info can be found here: 

https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

Time: Meeting up at 9:00 a.m. outside Chocolate World. Park opens at 10 a.m.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## cruzergirl

hedberg1661 said:


> Just another friendly reminder that our meet is scheduled for 3/29 at 6pm at South Hills Village. I will be meeting everyone inside the food court near the entrance to Red Robin. I have about a handful of folks who have responded thus far. Please let me know if anyone else is interested in meeting up. I will have my Disney World Hat on so everyone knows who I am haha. Please let me know if you have any questions. Below I have re-posted my original post for those who haven't seen it.  Original Post: Hello all. For anyone interested in the South Hills Village meet up we have a date! From all the responses I received it looks like 3/29 around 6pm works for quite a few folks. Please respond to this thread if you are coming so we have a rough head count.  We were planning to meet at South Hills Village and perhaps grab a bite to eat and get some coffee. There is a Red Robin in SHV and they could most likely accommodate us. Also for those who don't know SHV has a Disney Store so the group can make a stop in there as well.  Again, please respond to this thread if you are coming and/or if you have any questions. If this date turns out to not work for most we can reschedule and/or schedule additional dates in the future if this is something everyone seems to enjoy.  Thanks all!  Brian


Just wondering how the meet went as I was unable to attend... As much as I try, work just insists on rearing it's ugly head sometimes :/  Even for Disney


----------



## hedberg1661

cruzergirl said:


> Just wondering how the meet went as I was unable to attend... As much as I try, work just insists on rearing it's ugly head sometimes :/  Even for Disney



I had about 5 people express interest who PM'ed me but only one person showed for the meet. Perhaps if we could get a better date for everyone we could try again down the road. Sorry you couldn't make it.


----------



## mom of princess

Sorry we didn't make it, although I didn't ever let you know we were coming. Since it poured that day and we had never been there we decided to not attempt the over an hour drive. Hopefully we could come next time.


----------



## hedberg1661

mom of princess said:


> Sorry we didn't make it, although I didn't ever let you know we were coming. Since it poured that day and we had never been there we decided to not attempt the over an hour drive. Hopefully we could come next time.



Yeah the weather was nasty that day...I know you personally didn't say you were coming but there were some others. That is alright though...perhaps another time in the future.


----------



## LNS1302

Just found this thread and wanted to say hi! I'm in Lancaster county! Wish I would have seen about the Hershey meets sooner , I won't be able to make the one in a few days, and I'm getting married in Disney on May 9th so I won't be around for the May one either. But hopefully the next! I live like half hour from Hershey off of 322!


----------



## Yellowstonetim

LNS1302 said:


> Just found this thread and wanted to say hi! I'm in Lancaster county! Wish I would have seen about the Hershey meets sooner , I won't be able to make the one in a few days, and!
> I'm getting married in Disney on May 9th so I won't be around for the May one either. But hopefully the next! I live like half hour from Hershey off of 322
> Welcome, I'm sure there will be more meets.


 
 Congrats on your wedding!!  I'm sure there will be a toast to the two of you at the May meet. 

 By the way, can you pick up an Elsa doll at the Lancaster Disney store for me.


----------



## kde175

Hi,

I wish I had found this thread a little sooner or I would have joined you at South Hills Village.  I would definitely be interested in a future meet up!  We live in Moon so we're only about a 30 minute drive from SHV.  

Our next trip isn't until September so I am overdue for some Disney.

Hope to meet some of you soon!


----------



## ziggystardust

Just found this thread too. 
Work in Lancaster. Live in York. 

Just planned a quick weekend visit to the world in early June. Can't wait.


----------



## HPCrazy

Just a reminder that tomorrow is the "Springtime in the Park" meet-up taking place at Hersheypark. We're meeting up shortly before 9 a.m. outside of Chocolate World's main entrance. More info can be found here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/228611380648243/

Hoping to see some of you there.


----------



## Sarah Brozdonis

Downingtown/Coatesville area!


----------



## MrsCobraBubbles

this appears to be an older thread, but I'm SW PA.  The Disney Store in South Hills is a bit of a hike from where I live, it takes a little over an hour to get there from my house, but I'm following this thread to keep tabs on any meets that may happen close to me.  Hi from the Pittsburgh east suburbs!


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

Hi I'm just outside of Pittsburgh not far from the Airport.


----------



## kde175

MichelleWDWfan said:


> Hi I'm just outside of Pittsburgh not far from the Airport.




Me, too.  Moon Township.


----------



## tiggergal15

I just found this thread..hello from Lawrenceville.  ..no one seems to be near me but as I love all things Disney I'm joining you all hoping to keep this thread going and be able to attend one of the meets oneday!...


----------



## MrsCobraBubbles

tiggergal15 said:


> I just found this thread..hello from Lawrenceville.  ..no one seems to be near me but as I love all things Disney I'm joining you all hoping to keep this thread going and be able to attend one of the meets oneday!...



Hi!  I'm not super close, but I'm not too far either--both my kids were delivered at West Penn hospital.


----------



## kde175

tiggergal15 said:


> I just found this thread..hello from Lawrenceville.  ..no one seems to be near me but as I love all things Disney I'm joining you all hoping to keep this thread going and be able to attend one of the meets oneday!...




I'm in Moon, out bear the Pittsburgh airport.  We spend a lot of time in Lawrenceville and the rest of the city though.


----------



## MrsCobraBubbles

kde175 said:


> I'm in Moon, out bear the Pittsburgh airport.  We spend a lot of time in Lawrenceville and the rest of the city though.



We're Monroeville area.  I can't stand driving to or in the city, so the closest we get to Pittsburgh on a regular basis is the zoo.  I'm a farm girl, driving on any road that's more than 2 lanes stresses me out!   Do you have kids?  We're done with the zoo for this year (our pass is expired), but if you'd ever like to meet at the zoo in the spring let me know.  That goes for anyone on this end of the city who would like to set up a meet at the zoo.


----------



## tiggergal15

Ops I forgot there are 2 Lawrencvilles..mine is the one near the NY/PA boarder off of RT 15 ...tioga co.  Sorry..it's a bit of a drive!


----------



## pipervali

Eeek, I'm on the other side of the state, Lancaster County.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Just saw the thread. South of Pittsburgh here, there should be a pre-holiday do-over at South Hills Village. I could use a few presents!


----------



## LEsherick

Hell I'm from SW PA, Somerset PA right on the turnpike. I don't drive and my parents have driving into Pittsburgh but I have a flight from PIT to Orlando on November 12 and have to figure how to take the Westmoreland County Bus from Greensburg to Downtown Pittsburgh then find some sort of transportation from there to the Airport. Im spending a few days in the Melbourne FL area then 1 day and 1 night at Disney and staying in Lake Buena Vista hotel.


----------



## ZamboniNerd

Greeting fellow DISers from Moon. Looks like there is a small but healthy contingent from the Pittsburgh area. Headed to the World Dec 12 for a holiday quick weekend. Anyone making trips soon?


----------



## kde175

ZamboniNerd said:


> Greeting fellow DISers from Moon. Looks like there is a small but healthy contingent from the Pittsburgh area. Headed to the World Dec 12 for a holiday quick weekend. Anyone making trips soon?


Nothing soon...We're planning on going back next December, so....382 days for me.


----------



## princesspat209

Just found this thread on the dis. Live in NE Pa, town of Honesdale small town near Scranton. Huge disney fans , usually vacation with the mouse 2 x /year.


----------



## PaHunter

Just found this thread, NEPA. Mount Pocono.


----------



## PaHunter

princesspat209 said:


> Just found this thread on the dis. Live in NE Pa, town of Honesdale small town near Scranton. Huge disney fans , usually vacation with the mouse 2 x /year.



Looks like we will just miss you at Disney. We will be camping down there the week before. Have a great trip. It will be warmer than PA.


----------



## wdisneyw2000

Greetings all just found the site my disney Family is just south of claysburg pa small town called king


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm originally from scranton but now live in orlando


----------



## MrsRoyale

Hi there! Way late to this thread, but I am in York if you are still looking for a Dis pal


----------



## hmjenks

Hi everyone!  I'm also super late to this party.  We live just south of York (almost to the PA/MD line)


----------



## Stitch813

Downingtown here!!   Outside of philly


----------



## Li Li

Hello all you PA DIS'ers!  Did you know the Third Annual Hershey Dismeet to raise money for Give Kids the World is happening at the Hershey Lodge June 17-19?  Search for our thread here on the boards or visit our Facebook page! 

https://m.facebook.com/DISHHPAGKTW/

If you are interested in attending, please let me know!!


----------



## KimmyAnne

Anyone in Western PA/Pittsburgh area interested in getting a little Disboard meet planned?


----------



## kde175

I'd love to do a mini-meet.  I live in Moon, out by the airport, and work on the North Shore.


----------



## supraman215

Any philly area meets happening?


----------



## pjweaver

Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread. I'm SE near West Chester.



supraman215 said:


> Any philly area meets happening?



The closest one to Philly is the Delaware near the Christiana Mall in October.
http://dmwa2016.eventzilla.net/web/event?eventid=2138861317


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hi everyone. I'm located around the Hawley area.


----------



## LEsherick

Hi I'm from Somerset PA and visiting DW in 1 week


----------



## 2Zoomers

sl_underwood said:


> I am in pa too- near pittsburgh in natrona heights off rte 28



That is where I grew up!!!  My family lives in Cranberry Township, Pa


----------



## Jhaberlein

kde175 said:


> I'd love to do a mini-meet.  I live in Moon, out by the airport, and work on the North Shore.



I just found this thread!! I'm originally from Moon, and nearly my entire family is still there. I now live in western MD, just south of Somerset, but I'm home all the time and would be up for a Yinzer mini-meet!


----------



## dvcman54

Phila here!!!!


----------



## dizdad223

Harrisburg here!


----------



## theseacallsme

Philly!


----------



## FireflyFi

Resurrecting a very old thread here. Is there any PA based Dismeets? I used to catch up regularly with Disers in Melbourne, Australia and miss the trip planning talk since moving here a year ago. I'm out in Montgomery County, but I'm willing to travel


----------



## kde175

I've never had one happen, but would love to meet up with any DISers.  I'm in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## FireflyFi

kde175 said:


> I've never had one happen, but would love to meet up with any DISers.  I'm in the Pittsburgh area.


I think I'm about an 8 hour drive from you - I'm willing to travel, but maybe not that far 

I'm surprised there isn't an easier way for people to connect in person. I've checked for Facebook groups, and even tried googling, but all I've found is dating websites lol


----------



## pjweaver

There is a meet in Wilmington Delaware not too far from you. I believe it’s early in the fall. We have gone there the past two years and it was great. I’m in Delco and it’s under an hour from here.

There was also one in Hershey, but I don’t know if it is still going.


----------



## heynowirv

Sphinx610 said:


> I'm from PA too! East though about a half hour outside Philly...


We're in Cheltenham


----------



## Spencer Wright

pjweaver said:


> There is a meet in Wilmington Delaware not too far from you. I believe it’s early in the fall. We have gone there the past two years and it was great. I’m in Delco and it’s under an hour from here.
> 
> There was also one in Hershey, but I don’t know if it is still going.



I'm in Delco also.  Are you able to pass on any information?


----------



## Lance Hawk

pjweaver said:


> There is a meet in Wilmington Delaware not too far from you. I believe it’s early in the fall. We have gone there the past two years and it was great. I’m in Delco and it’s under an hour from here.
> 
> There was also one in Hershey, but I don’t know if it is still going.


I w


heynowirv said:


> We're in Cheltenham


We are about an hour north of Philly.  Would love to host a DIS meet at upcoming Disney convention in Allentown area on August 10 called Mouse Fandom if there is enough interest!


----------



## FireflyFi

I'd be down for that


----------



## Lance Hawk

FireflyFi said:


> I'd be down for that


I would love to do that and provide an annual forum for Disney fans. I would allow time for DIS to address everyone or provide free tables for somebody to promote the DIS community and provide a gathering place. The community center I am holding the Mouse Fandom convention on August 10 has plenty of space.


----------



## enyoc

Hello from Mechanicsburg  annual passholders and fort wilderness addicts!


----------



## Lance Hawk

enyoc said:


> Hello from Mechanicsburg  annual passholders and fort wilderness addicts!


Hello from Allentown.  I am holding a Disney Convention August 10 called Mouse Fandom near Allentown.  Feel free to join the magic!


----------



## TinkerTracy

Juat moved to Philly! Annual passholders with a trip in August! Hi everyone


----------



## Lance Hawk

Lance Hawk said:


> Hello from Allentown.  I am holding a Disney Convention August 10 called Mouse Fandom near Allentown.  Feel free to join the magic!


Philly, you are only an hour from me in Allentown.  I am having a Disney convention in Allentown on August 10 called Mouse Fandom.  Please consider to get together.


----------



## supernova

Lance Hawk said:


> Philly, you are only an hour from me in Allentown.  I am having a Disney convention in Allentown on August 10 called Mouse Fandom.  Please consider to get together.


Hi @Lance Hawk.  Allentown is one of my favorite destinations for a mini road trip.  Where can I find information about your meetup?  Thanks sir!


----------



## Lance Hawk

supernova said:


> Hi @Lance Hawk.  Allentown is one of my favorite destinations for a mini road trip.  Where can I find information about your meetup?  Thanks sir!


Michael, details and tickets ($20 in advance) are at the Mouse Fandom web site by the same name.  I can not post the URL here . Left info via contact form from above web site.   May want to consider partner hotel discount as mentioned on website but full details and tickets there. Any questions, let me know. Have a lady who is a lifelong DISer (from NY) given a presentation on MDE ! Also, have an author and podcaster from the West Coast, audio animatronics display, Disneyana, Walt and Roy autos, a huge charity raffle, and much more.


----------



## Like to Dis

saintfan said:


> Just love to talk about Disney.



Bucks County. Been DVC members since 2003.


----------



## Lance Hawk

Like to Dis,
I am having a Disney convention close by in Allentown called Mouse Fandom in less than two weeks.  Details and tickets ($20 in advance) are at the Mouse Fandom web site by the same name.  I can not post the URL here . May want to consider partner hotel discount as mentioned on website but full details and tickets there. Any questions, let me know. Have a lady who is a lifelong DISer (from NY) given a presentation on MDE ! Also, have an author and podcaster from the West Coast, Tiki birds audio animatronics shows, Disneyana, Walt and Roy autos, a huge charity raffle, and much more.  Lance Hawk


----------



## Chuck-PA

Philadelphia/Bensalem area.


----------



## MaryPA

Abington here.


----------



## The WDW 3

Chuck-PA said:


> Philadelphia/Bensalem area.



same!


----------



## caitlynrianne90

Upper Bucks County!


----------



## The WDW 3

Let’s party


----------



## WickstarRunner

Representing Pike County


----------



## The WDW 3

Lower Bucks


----------



## DIS_MIKE

WickstarRunner said:


> Representing Pike County


Howdy neighbor! I'm in Wayne.


----------



## Nice Work Pal

Bucks County


----------



## Stargellstars

Franklin, PA 

We are located midway between Pittsburgh and Erie.


----------



## The WDW 3

Stargellstars said:


> Franklin, PA
> 
> We are located midway between Pittsburgh and Erie.




Halfway between Erie and Pittsburgh
You put me through hell
On the highway to the Bittersweet Motel

When the only tool you have is a hammer
Everything looks like a nail
And you're living at the Bittersweet Motel


----------



## DisneyFan5404

Erie PA


----------



## Flapdoodle

Lancaster County


----------



## PittFanEsq

Pittsburgh - South Hills here....


----------



## thefatmanrocks

Erie, Pa here!


----------



## kanerf

Johnstown.


----------



## Mac7

Pittsburgh, North Hills. 

When I wear my Pirates hat to the Disney parks, it's always more of a flag than a cap...fellow Yinzers have spotted it!!


----------



## Kennywood

Formerly Aliquippa and then Upper St. Clair here.


----------



## ScrapYap

Lehigh Valley!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hanover !


----------



## Cheezaman

West Chester


----------

